# Any new gear have significant upgrades?



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Was just browsing through some of the new products on another website. All I'm seeing is the same products. Some have some new adjectives, aside from that, any home theater gear that's made a significant improvement to your system? 

Not to say there aren't any new great products out there by any means. There are a lot. Yet for others like myself with a complete system of quality components, the tech seems to have hit a lull. 

The 8k TV's are just about the only immense upgrade I'm anticipating in the next 5 years to be available.
Side note: Skip 4k. Researched the topic extensively before last TV purchase. Can copy some of the important aspects for any members who are considering the 4k. 

A bit surprised more companies aren't incorporating HDMI input/output into their new products. Is it only me or do you gentlemen notice a huge difference between Toshlink and HDMI?

Have tried 5 different optical cables. 4 of which are highly recommended/reviewed well. Using different components I always get the same result. The Toshlink does not have the quality of audio HDMI provides, but by far the largest difference is the amount of additional volume (watts) required for the optical to play at same volume as HDMI. 
For example, with Toshlink I have to turn the volume to 60% to get the decibels measured with HDMI at under 40%. Is this the norm?
.

May be a good time for those who were planning on upgrading a certain aspect of their system, but are still waiting for a product that would be worth the money. Recommend the most underrated aspect of home theater, a nice quality chair. Adding the leather recliners was simply put, brilliant


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a rather confusing, rambling post. Would you care to clarify some of your points? I'd like to respond, but I'm not clear on what your trying to say.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

are you saying you still dont have a receiver that supports HDMI? That alone is worth an upgrade. Yes there is a big difference between using optical and HDMI. For one you cant get uncompressed audio through optical, you cant get any 7.1 audio, DTSx or Atmos. Plus you can not get 1080p


----------



## witchdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

TomFord said:


> Was just browsing through some of the new products on another website. All I'm seeing is the same products. Some have some new adjectives, aside from that, any home theater gear that's made a significant improvement to your system?
> 
> Not to say there aren't any new great products out there by any means. There are a lot. Yet for others like myself with a complete system of quality components, the tech seems to have hit a lull.
> 
> ...


Very interesting post, in terms of upgrading I moved up to the "immersive" audio with a Marantz 7702 processor. Because it doesn't have HDCP 2.2 or DTS-X it was discounted by more than 50%! That's my kind of upgrade. I prefer waiting a little for prices to drop before upgrading. I will likely do the same and get a 4K projector when the "new" 5K or whatever comes out. 
BTW, your thoughts about cables are well founded, I will PM a few ideas.


----------

